# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  VENTA DE AJI JALAPEÑO CONGELADO

## inkapiri

Interesados en la utilizacion de esta variante de aji mexicano llamado jalapeño (*Capsicum spp. Solanaceae)* para el secado o preparacion de salsas. El fruto es carnoso colorido y de buen sabor. El aji esta en su etapa de maduracion con un color rojo oscuro. Interesados porfavor comunicarse al 975039511 o correo jjduany@inkapiri.comTemas similares: Artículo: La fruta es el producto congelado más vendido Artículo: Lo que hay que saber sobre el arándano congelado VENTA DE SMOOTHIES DE MANGO CONGELADO Servicio de precocción, tostado y/o congelado de quinua BUSCAMOS PROVEEDORES DE GRANADA DE DESCARTE PARA CONGELADO

----------

